# Story behind your avatar?



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

While looking for some support to starting a bit of art I though of the great idea of starting a thread based on your avatar. Some people post themselves while others put a representation of themselves while a select few put up completely random avatars that seem to have no relation to anything at all, so my question to you guys is: What's the story behind your avatar?

My story of my avatar began on a few naughty sites that previewed animal pornography. One day this site decided to open up a public forum so I entered and lord and behold there was a big group of furry little rascals in there. They posted their favorite art and I loved it! I ended up liking it to the point where I ended up scouring the internet for more because the artist is insane at what he does and I was ecstatic when I found his website. Upon clicking on the link, the first image I saw was my avatar. It hit me like a brick wall, it expresses me in so many ways that it was near-shocking to me. 1) I'm a canine kind of guy and when I first thought of furries, I though a wolf would be coolest but then I thought that wolves were pack animals and I'm sort of a loner so a fox fit the profile perfectly. 2) Isn't it a coincidence that this fox just happens to be my favorite color. I thought that orange was a sort of unique color to like considering most people prefer blue, green, or purple/pink. This also fit the unique art.
3) The last thing I noticed was the mood of the art which was depressing, the fox was sad. That represents me and how my life isn't always perfect and it makes me sad to see that my perfect life was nearly impossible to achieve because it's based on my furry-fantasies. 

Now sorry for making you read that wall of text (or maybe you didn't read it  but now I want to hear about other peoples' avatars. I bet none of them will top mine


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is a moogle gunner because I frequently abuse them while playing FFAT 2.
Ultima shot with a gunner's range is an unfair combination.
Before that, it was a face that looked completely neutral. Because I can't draw worth shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Mine is a moogle gunner because I frequently abuse them while playing FFAT 2.
> Ultima shot with a gunner's range is an unfair combination.
> Before that, it was a face that looked completely neutral. Because I can't draw worth shit.



haha I can't draw either, I'm currently trying to approach drawing in as easy a way as possible and for me thats to first find a picture for my goal, use that picture as sort of an inspiration, break that picture down into basic shapes, and draw a different character based on combinations of those shapes. It sounds kind of confusing at first but try it. Print out a pic that you like, break it down into simple geometric shapes, combine them, throw in some detail work, and you got yourself a work of art.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Me palying paintball during a 1v1 with my friend. That's it. I suck at art so photographs are always better :3


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

Sketched image of my sonas head.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

this is me as a furry... i drew it a few months ago. i think you can call it a self portrait. i love, love, love, to draw. im not great but im getting there. 
if you want to see, then here
http://lonelyfox87.deviantart.com/


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

Simply put, GummyBear drew a request for me. ^_^

I want a cookie...or something else. Meaning's up in the air.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 27, 2010)

i <3 halo. Sgt Johnson is the best ever! so when i found this i just had to have it!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope by "animal pornography" that he doesn't mean beastiality porn...

Anyways, awesome face is awesome.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 27, 2010)

drugs and colt .45


Win forever if you know the artist


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

WoW screenshot.

Which is because it's an anthropomorphic bull. Convinient, eh?


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 27, 2010)

took this avatar from the game Furcadia when I played it...it was free xD


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine's just snagged from my sona's ref sheet. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3218741/


----------



## Attaman (Jan 27, 2010)

Richard Aiken, because he's a big damn hero in Resident Evil and he doesn't get the credit he deserves.

He's pretty much the Zack of Resident Evil:  Every new game they make for the original, the more ways he has to die and the more heroic he's depicted - I feel that if they make a REmake REmake for the next Nintendo console he'll probably do something like kamikaze-rush the Tyrant at the end with Forest's grenade launcher.

Also was tempted to change it recently to Mikhail Victor (another RE character who was a Big Damn Hero, but he gets a lot more attention than Richard considering Mikhail has a ton of fan-clubs online).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope by "animal pornography" that he doesn't mean beastiality porn...
> 
> Anyways, awesome face is awesome.



Unfortunately yes "he" does. Before my whole story, I never really thought if there were other people who are just attracted to animals (ment sexually AND non-sexually) so I had to suffice to what was closest to it. Honestly whenever I go to that forum mentioned beforehand, I'm not even interested in the beastiality anymore, the furry just lifts my spirits and lets just say my urges dissipate until another time.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 27, 2010)

No, mine won't top yours... I just ran across mine, "Ratchet's Eye", liked it and used it because Roose's eyes are green.  Fit my needs in an avatar perfectly.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 27, 2010)

I like Bad Religion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God fucking damnit...



care to shed some light on this topic??

P.S. I had your avatars in mind when I mentioned avatars that seemed to have no real connection (and I crack up every time I see it  )


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Mine's just snagged from my sona's ref sheet. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3218741/



Cute bovine head, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He hates dogfuckers with a passion


Yeah what he said. As an animal lover (not that kind) who keeps a lot of pets, I find it absolutely fucked up since it's unhealthy for the dog and can fuck them up mentally.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah what he said. As an animal lover (not that kind) who keeps a lot of pets, I find it absolutely fucked up since it's unhealthy for the dog and can fuck them up mentally.



Same here.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

this thread got so off topic... so to throw it back on...

how do you like my avi? did you look at my deviantart page link i posted?
if not then, http://lonelyfox87.deviantart.com/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im bi, BUT i do lean more towards guys.





LonelyKitsune said:


> this thread got so off topic... so to throw it back on...
> 
> how do you like my avi? did you look at my deviantart page link i posted?
> if not then, http://lonelyfox87.deviantart.com/



You have some very well drawn art. I'm trying to get into drawing a tad (wewt, first day!) and it's definitely going to take some time to get used to.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 27, 2010)

my avi was part of a trade she is Wynter my fursona


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

a .gif I made from that one episode of Billy and Mandy when Mandy smiles. Mindy's heat turns into a turnip. It's so tiny because the file size was huge for some reason.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> my avi was part of a trade she is Wynter my fursona



i like fursona avi's.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i like fursona avi's.


I don't have a fursona though :V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a fursona though :V



thats ok, because awesome face is always fucking awesome!!!


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 27, 2010)

I, being a narcissistic little wannabe artiste, make my own avatars.  I'd been using the same one for ages and then came across a nifty little site: doink.com.  It's a super-simple animation site.  I took it for a test drive and thus my avatar.  Sure, it's pixelly and generally idiotic, but flying with one's ears through a perpetual field of unrealistic clouds... such a fantasy of mine.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I, being a narcissistic little wannabe artiste, make my own avatars.  I'd been using the same one for ages and then came across a nifty little site: doink.com.  It's a super-simple animation site.  I took it for a test drive and thus my avatar.  Sure, it's pixelly and generally idiotic, but flying with one's ears through a perpetual field of unrealistic clouds... such a fantasy of mine.




haha too true.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 27, 2010)

My avatar is pretty much just a picture I liked that I will change if I ever get around to get around to doing a fursona self portrait, that likely to take a long time tho as I have not yet worked out all details and its been a long time since I did any sketching or digital art.

Really like the style of both Scotty and LonelyKitsune.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> My avatar is pretty much just a picture I liked that I will change if I ever get around to get around to doing a fursona self portrait, that likely to take a long time tho as I have not yet worked out all details and its been a long time since I did any sketching or digital art.
> 
> Really like the style of both Scotty and LonelyKitsune.



awww, thank you! X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> My avatar is pretty much just a picture I liked that I will change if I ever get around to get around to doing a fursona self portrait, that likely to take a long time tho as I have not yet worked out all details and its been a long time since I did any sketching or digital art.
> 
> Really like the style of both Scotty and LonelyKitsune.



Thanks for the comment but I have next to no artistic talent, I just took a pic of blotch's cause I liked it so much although I am in the processes of a fursona self portrait which is probably the first "drawing" ive ever drawn in about 4+ years. Ill have to say it's shit on a paper 

P.S. ill give you 3 guesses on what it's based on too 
<---


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I chose foxtaur because I wanted to recreated myself but also to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

Inuyasha season 6 episode 160 "The lucky but two timing scoundrel" 

i like inuyaha


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally! My "self portrait" is complete!! Only took ~3 hrs but it still blows . Ill upload it tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, thank you! X3



That's quite alright.



Scotty1700 said:


> Thanks for the comment but I have next to no artistic talent, I just took a pic of blotch's cause I liked it so much although I am in the processes of a fursona self portrait which is probably the first "drawing" ive ever drawn in about 4+ years. Ill have to say it's shit on a paper
> 
> P.S. ill give you 3 guesses on what it's based on too
> <---



I haven't drawn in almost 9+ years, I am guessing its going to be a fox based what I see already. (If so yay for fox's)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> That's quite alright.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't drawn in almost 9+ years, I am guessing its going to be a fox based what I see already. (If so yay for fox's)



actually Its supposed to be the same exact fox from my current avatar, same stance and all. I guess it's alright for being drawn by someone who hates drawing...man what I would do to have blotch's talent. (P.S. If you couldn't tell, blotch was the artist of my avatar)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 27, 2010)

My friend drew this.....i think full photo she's there with a bloody knife. I have sporks because I stabbed a few people with sporks back in the day [elementary school]


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> actually Its supposed to be the same exact fox from my current avatar, same stance and all. I guess it's alright for being drawn by someone who hates drawing...man what I would do to have blotch's talent. (P.S. If you couldn't tell, blotch was the artist of my avatar)



I'm sure that it will be good, Probably better than anything I could do to as well, I used to be quite good with drawing but I gave it up to follow other interests, Now I want to get back into art tho.
(oh, and I was right, yay for foxes)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2010)

EDIT: Completely missed it.

This avatar was an accident sort of. I didn't realize how decent it would turn out when someone wanted to take a crack at it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: Completely missed it.
> 
> This avatar was an accident sort of. I didn't realize how decent it would turn out when someone wanted to take a crack at it.



They did a good job, I must admit.


----------



## Tegaram (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine's just a clip from the first piece in my gallery; an etching of a swamp spirit as a deer. I've always thought of deer as 'spiritual guides' for myself even though I'm personally a gryphon. So, for now, my little guide does a good enough job as avatar.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm in love with vocaloids. :C
so rin/len are my favorites; but my friends say i'm len. so win. |D


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw it on 4chan and decided to use it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> i'm in love with vocaloids. :C
> so rin/len are my favorites; but my friends say i'm len. so win. |D


Reminds me of the vocaloid team that was in the con I was something like two monthes ago.
I don't have any story behind my profile pictures, they are just pictures I found over the net. If I'd ever put something good it will be either super furry or super weeabooish. It also means I will need someone to draw it for me, but I am not going to waste anything on that because - I don't spend money on it. I don't spend time on it. Time = Money


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 28, 2010)

Not really any particular back story behind my avatar. I found this, found it amusing, and decided to use it. It's officially my place holder avatar until I can find a better one.


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2010)

Conkers Bad Fur Day is fucking awesome.

That's the story :V


----------



## Blayze (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, obviously I don't have on yet. I might see if I can't make something somewhat presentable on MS paint or something. Maybe. There's a story behind my fursona, but not mynonexistant avatar. Since this thread isn't for discussing fursonas, I won't bore you all with it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 28, 2010)

ME after a bonfire :V


----------



## fwLogCGI (Jan 28, 2010)

An edit of [Link].


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 28, 2010)

My boyfriend at the time commissioned someone to make an avatar of my fursona with a face similar to Sky form shaymin by Minun. (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1323125/)  love it. XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't have one. Just liked it.  

Also, damn it, op. Why you really did yourself in.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

I found mine and edited it too look darker and cooler that's about it, also I could try to draw my Fursona but I imagined it in my head and it would be fucking creepy, also I am insane I see the future RAWR I'M A DRAGON/FOX/ARMADILLO!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 28, 2010)

Once upon a time.....I drew it, the end.  Now go to sleep


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh I hate cupcakes but well I'm just helping a fellow corgi get it. I think that answered your question.


----------



## Seas (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I saw it on 4chan and decided to use it.



That gif is of so low quality you could have a 10-minute animation of it and still stay under the the upload limit :V

also,
<----Quick pic after getting the idea that drawing would be better than sleeping that night (it's my fursona btw).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> That gif is of so low quality you could have a 10-minute animation of it and still stay under the the upload limit :V
> 
> also,
> *<----Quick pic after getting the idea that drawing would be better than sleeping that night (it's my fursona btw).*



Nice job!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 28, 2010)

No real story behind my Avatar, other then itâ€™s a painting by one of my favorite artist,  Alex Gray.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Went through Disciples: The sacred lands. Just liked sorcerer's of the Damned icon.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 28, 2010)

Story behind My avatar? 
Well, it's a drawing I did myself. I've always loved squirrels, and in a way, I kinda identify with them. So this is kinda a self-portrait as a squirrel! 
Plus, I'm Irish, and the Red Squirrel is among the native animal of Ireland. 
I'll admit it may look a little younger than I actually am, but hey, I'm young at heart!


----------



## Malkheus (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is from a manga I read. It don't have a happy ending where the main char end up dead. As I can relate my feelings to his. So I decided to use the last scene.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Story behind My avatar?
> Well, it's a drawing I did myself. I've always loved squirrels, and in a way, I kinda identify with them. So this is kinda a self-portrait as a squirrel!
> Plus, I'm Irish, and the Red Squirrel is among the native animal of Ireland.
> I'll admit it may look a little younger than I actually am, but hey,* I'm young at heart!*



A bit off topic, but saying you have a children heart can lead in some ways or another to children tears. Ireland is cool. I can't figure how to draw anthropomrphic animals, just can't get into it's shape. If I could, I'd draw a somewaht "fursona" or another if you want to call it like that because I can call myself a full fledged furry with no eyes.
I'll now pick into my disgusting "my pictures" folder and check for either gay porn or avatars that look cool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is the head of my fursona, which somehow gets mistaken as a cat when it is actually a squirrel, I mean it doesn't even have cat ears or the right head shape to be a cat. Anyway my avatar and the pic in my sig were bought for me by a close furry friend of mine, he commissioned a few artists to draw him an icon and asked me if I wanted some too, I have three in total now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Once upon a time.....I drew it, the end.  Now go to sleep



wow you drew that?? I must say that is quite amazing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> A bit off topic, but saying you have a children heart can lead in some ways or another to children tears. Ireland is cool. I can't figure how to draw anthropomrphic animals, just can't get into it's shape. If I could, I'd draw a somewaht "fursona" or another if you want to call it like that because I can call myself a full fledged furry with no eyes.
> I'll now pick into my disgusting "my pictures" folder and check for either gay porn or avatars that look cool.



Might I suggest you find a pic you like and just try and draw bits and pieces of it and throw your own spin on it and BAM! you have yourself a fursona =)


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

hay scotty didnt you say that you were drawing a new avatar? did you finish? or am i thinking of someone els?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay scotty didnt you say that you were drawing a new avatar? did you finish? or am i thinking of someone els?



I did, I feel I need to do some more practice and refining because it's not worth uploading IMO. I gotta look up some anatomy books to try and get the proportions, color, and all that nonsense dealt with. Also, I think I'm going to try using markers rather than colored pencils because it looks better and I don't have any fancy materials like acrylic based paint. Pretty much I'm doing real garbage until I know I can actually draw something. Finally, my biggest problem is not knowing what to draw. I can't just get a piece of paper and start doodling, I need something to center my focus on.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you mean the pic that I have up right now?
I just put that up there cause Huey is bad ass, 'nough said


----------



## kashaki (Jan 28, 2010)

I drew it and thought it was good so I used it.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 28, 2010)

GummyBear drew it. The previous one was photoshopped by me, because my drawing skills are nonexistent.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> GummyBear drew it. The previous one was photoshopped by me, because my drawing skills are nonexistent.



Haha I know what you mean. Today I just thought "Wow will I ever have the determination to teach myself to draw" and honestly I can't find the answer to that. I could always "cheat" and take the short way out by using computer aided art but that takes the fun and challenge outta it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2010)

i don't know.i was just messing around with photoshop and this is how it came out. maybe it represents some deep inner sadness but who knows?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> i don't know.i was just messing around with photoshop and this is how it came out. maybe it represents some deep inner sadness but who knows?


The eyes are creepy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The eyes are creepy.



Oh and like you have room to talk  haha
god you got me cracking up every time I think of em now


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The eyes are creepy.


 i like them


----------



## Shadow40000 (Jan 28, 2010)

http://hammy-burgers.deviantart.com/art/Shadow4000-request-pic-68652828

I just added my RL sunglasses and resized it. 

If only Shadow had _hair_ in this avatar...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

man it's so hard to draw an anthro-fox from natural pictures >.< Does anyone got any anthro pics I could look at to further my research?

Geez saved by the bell, shadow here has just what I'm looking for in his gallery. Nice work btw


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't give a damn. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't give a damn. :V



wow, you would....


----------



## Shadow40000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Geez saved by the bell, shadow here has just what I'm looking for in his gallery. Nice work btw



Not my gallery. It's some dude from another forum, who was doing requests a few years ago.

Nevertheless, you're perfectly welcome. ^_^


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 28, 2010)

Got mine from am old gypsy woman. To the truly righteous, it reveals the meaning of life.
However, the average perv would see nothing at all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Got mine from am old gypsy woman. To the truly righteous, it reveals the meaning of life.
> However, the average perv would see nothing at all.


 
Oh haha very funny.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh haha very funny.


wanna yiff?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2010)

i just put the sweater on my head, took a slight ninja pose and took the photo^^ nothing too special X3


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh haha very funny.


 shhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?



not at the moment  I'm working on my fursona V2. It's coming out way better than expected.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a sloth bear making a silly expression, nya.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

I made my avatar.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I made my avatar.



It looks very giffy. oh murr.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I made my avatar.


I fapped to your avatar. It was yiffy.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 28, 2010)

I doodled it one day, it made me smile, ta-da, avatar.


----------



## Bir (Jan 28, 2010)

My avatar is a painting of my own fursona. I painted it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> My avatar is a painting of my own fursona. I painted it.



And yet another beautiful work of art. Very good job.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> It looks very giffy. oh murr.



the pixels will rape you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> My avatar is a painting of my own fursona. I painted it.



WHY'D YOU BREAK ITS NECK?!?!!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a guy and he uh... does things. I feel that will remain true for all my avatars prior, current, and future.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

wewt! Personal fursona V2 is complete and my am I ever satisfied! Ill be uploading it and possibly my failure of fursona V1 as well. :grin:
(Keep in mind it's only a sketch so don't get your hopes up)


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 28, 2010)

I commissioned someone for it. >_>'


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Merinotetrapoda said:


> I commissioned someone for it. >_>'



BIRDY! *hug*


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> wewt! Personal fursona V2 is complete and my am I ever satisfied! Ill be uploading it and possibly my failure of fursona V1 as well. :grin:
> (Keep in mind it's only a sketch so don't get your hopes up)



Uhm.
That's by Blotch.  :/

AS FOR ME.
Mine is just awesome.  Made it as a :la: spinoff on dA.  

As for my fursona that's featured in said icon, there's a loooonnng story behind her I do not feel like posting here.  Because it fits in the "TL;DR" or "Cool story, bro" category.

In short: She's a mechanical wolf.  Android-style, not just exposed metal.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I made my avatar.



B-b-but!
WHAT ABOUT YOUR OLD ONE?!

That was probably the most epic avatar I've seen on FAF.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Uhm.
> That's by Blotch.  :/
> 
> AS FOR ME.
> ...



I'm well aware of that. I just started my quest on learning how to draw and I drew something very similar to my current avatar. AKA, its just a placeholder now


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> B-b-but!
> WHAT ABOUT YOUR OLD ONE?!
> 
> That was probably the most epic avatar I've seen on FAF.



I got bored with it.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 28, 2010)

Uhh, my avatar is a picture of me in my fursuit.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> What? You didn't want it? DAMN YOU!


I was serious with you. I want to expand my horizons.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was serious with you. I want to expand my horizons.



Oh murrr...:3

(What the fuck am I getting into now?)


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I got bored with it.




Well...
Fine.
I understand your frazzled logic.

Personally, I found it rather hypnotic.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Once upon a time someone commissioned fuzzle and he drew it.

and there were great lulz and two of the best threads ever about it.

and apparently it's asking for dicks.

the end.


----------



## Takun (Jan 28, 2010)

It is not a cactaur.  THE END


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 28, 2010)

Its an Otter with an full-bore target rifle, wearing shooting glasses and a Canadian maple leaf shooting jacket.  Pretty much my regular weekend attire.  The background is a three round "clover leaf" inside a 1 MOA bullseye.

Somewhat of a self portrait, commissioned from an artist that does furry gun themes.  Saddly, he's not a member here.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its an Otter with an full-bore target rifle, wearing shooting glasses and a Canadian maple leaf shooting jacket.  Pretty much my regular weekend attire.  The background is a three round "clover leaf" inside a 1 MOA bullseye.
> 
> Somewhat of a self portrait, commissioned from an artist that does furry gun themes.  Saddly, he's not a member here.


There needs to be more furries with guns. Seriously.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There needs to be more furries with guns. Seriously.



One's enough on FAF 

But check this guy on FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kalahari/ 

Kalahari really knows his stuff.  Not the guy that drew mine, OnnO doesn't live here.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There needs to be more furries with guns. Seriously.


Although they will only develop a gun fetish and hump the barrel all day? Nah..
There needs to be more guns.
And gun give-away.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> One's enough on FAF
> 
> But check this guy on FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kalahari/
> 
> Kalahari really knows his stuff.  Not the guy that drew mine, OnnO doesn't live here.


He seems to like drawing tits. And guns. Two of the most awesome things known to mankind...


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He seems to like drawing tits. And guns. Two of the most awesome things known to mankind...



Agreed. That guy's art is awesome. The guns don't look like shit either :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

Saw this pic and it made me lol with its expression so I decided to make it an avatar.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the pixels will rape you.





Glitch said:


> B-b-but!
> WHAT ABOUT YOUR OLD ONE?!
> 
> That was probably the most epic avatar I've seen on FAF.



I would rather get raped by your pixel than look at your old avatar ever again! It was epically annoying, just thinking about it makes me want to chop your head off with a hatchet.



Heckler & Koch said:


> There needs to be more furries with guns. Seriously.



I'm packin'. I love my guns.

My avatar was created in about 20 or 30 minutes just before I joined the sight. I didn't want to be one of the douche-bags w/out one, so I drew it real quick.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 29, 2010)

This avatar is actually a Photoshopped 3D model from Unleashed, into the Genesis-era Sonic, who I'm hoping to see in Project Needlemouse.

As sad as it sounds, I'm putting all my hope into THIS game being the one that saves Sonic, and since I'm probably asking the impossible at this point, showing Sega that this is what will make them money so we never have to have another Shadow the Hedgehog or '06 again. And if it's not, I'll bring my vengenance on everyone at Sega who has wronged me.

OK, maybe not, but I WILL bitch. I will bitch like HELL.


----------



## Sanguine (Jan 29, 2010)

Greatest band ever. .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

Project peacekeeper.
It's one of the greatest pictures alive.
So unfriendly... So deadly... *cough cough*


----------



## Taasla (Jan 29, 2010)

My avatar is the face I usually make when I read this forum/ browse FA.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine is simply a photo of a Darwin's Fox, there aren't many pictures of them and that was the best I could find.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't draw so I just put a sprite I made in 2007 into a picture of a coffee shop implying that Dominik (the character in the avatar) was going to tear up Open Mic Night at said coffee shop.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

someone got delete happy..


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

it's Harley getting boned by Wheezy.


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

I like to dj parties.  Music is my passion


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 29, 2010)

The story is that I will draw my own avatar when I get around to it, but I haven't yet because I ran out of pencils.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

I drew it.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 30, 2010)

mine is the symbol for mapmonkeys.com because that is one of the main sites i go to andits a site for gaming/glitching (wich i love doing both) and it was hand picked by infinity ward to test mw2


----------



## Snack (Jan 30, 2010)

Golly, I don't remember!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> mine is the symbol for mapmonkeys.com because that is one of the main sites i go to andits a site for gaming/glitching (wich i love doing both) and it was hand picked by infinity ward to test mw2



Then you didn't try hard enough. I'm finding glitches every day. Random elevators, CP glitches, and many more.


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Then you didn't try hard enough. I'm finding glitches every day. Random elevators, CP glitches, and many more.



Exploiting in WoW was great until Blizzard fixed the terrain format :/ I used to be godly at wallhopping


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Exploiting in WoW was great until Blizzard fixed the terrain format :/ I used to be godly at wallhopping



I was talking more along the lines of MW2 but.......oh well


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was talking more along the lines of MW2 but.......oh well



I haven't found any glitches there unless care package knifing counts 
Arely though, Blzzard hides so much broken shit in plain sight! Too bad it's all getting cleaned up in the next expansion


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I drew it.


I created mine in flash.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I haven't found any glitches there unless care package knifing counts
> Arely though, Blzzard hides so much broken shit in plain sight! Too bad it's all getting cleaned up in the next expansion



Well they just patched the new unlimited care package glitch yesterday (for the ps3 anyways), the bling 1887s was kinda a glitch, there are many places where if you do a few things you will float up in the air. I could go on and on.


----------



## Tsun (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanted an avatar with my persona in it, so i picked up my secret weapon MSPaint and drew the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

my girlfriend drew a picture of my durrsona for me to beat my dildo to. so i made it into an icon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> my girlfriend drew a picture of my durrsona *for me to beat my dildo to.* so i made it into an icon.



More information than we needed to know, also Ew, you masturbate to yourself.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> More information than we needed to know, also Ew, you masturbate to yourself.


no shame in the game, son.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> no shame in the game, son.



No, I would say there's quite a bit of shame in that....At least uhh (quick, think of a female version of "pawing off"!) uhhh...well lets just say it's a bit strange, even for a furry, to think of something like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> no shame in the game, son.



Actually there can be shame in the game, it just depends if the player feels shameful or not.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

am i in retardland?


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 30, 2010)

It is my rage face.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 30, 2010)

I was surfin' youtube a while back and I came across a flash video with this guy in it. I thought it would make a perfect avatar so I PrtSc'ned that shit and did just that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> am i in retardland?



Depends, are we furries retarded? o.o


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually there can be shame in the game, it just depends if the player feels shameful or not.


then theres the group of people who like shame, and use it as a fetish-  this may be off topic, but I think it's relevant.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Currently I have no avatar, but if I did, there would be a story behind it... and not a happy story either.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends, are we furries retarded? o.o


In one way or another, yes.
I am a freaky person with multitpe opinion and miserable wording, am I retarded?
This is the internet - every answer to questions like that would be yes.
If I was asked randomly on the street if the furry fandom is retarded I'd say no because I know retardier things.
And still, I DON'T HAVE A FURRY AVATAR THANK YOU.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

yes. and yes.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Currently I have no avatar, but if I did, there would be a story behind it... and not a happy story either.



you should make one out of sticks and twine, like those things hanging in the house and trees in "The Blair witch project" 

http://billsmovieemporium.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/blair-witch-project-photo2.jpg 

that would be a "not a happy story" avatar!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm never content with my avatars. I'll think back through my internet life.

First I used pictures of animals like puppies, skunks, and other nice pictures. Back in September '08, when I joined the internet. Around maybe January '09 I went through a Calvin and Hobbes phase. I think it's an annual thing. Then pretty sure I moved onto anime, and then that Fur-Piled comic shit. That was around the same time I joined here. Then it was onto just some random furry shit. Then Smeargle here for like a week and now Hobbes.

No real story behind this one, I just thought it was a good line.

I'll probably somehow settle on something sometime maybe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

it's an experiment done by the russians back in the 40's who attached another dog's head to another dog. 

two unrelated dogs' heads simutaneously thinking and working and still alive.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's an experiment done by the russians back in the 40's who attached another dog's head to another dog.
> 
> two unrelated dogs' heads simutaneously thinking and working and still alive.



That's very intriguing. Definitely one of the most bizarre ones but hey, bizarre isn't always a bad thing.

My only question is why would the russians want to do this...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's very intriguing. Definitely one of the most bizarre ones but hey, bizarre isn't always a bad thing.
> 
> My only question is why would the russians want to do this...



so they could live forever...

just think.. if your body was dying you could just reattach your head to someone else's body.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so they could live forever...
> 
> just think.. if your body was dying you could just reattach your head to someone else's body.



It would never work...crazy russians.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 31, 2010)

Well it is inspired from something I do in an IRC channel.

I like to put plushies on my head and this particular plushie happens to be of someone I really care about.

(It's my fav avatar.)


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well it is inspired from something I do in an IRC channel.
> 
> I like to put plushies on my head and this particular plushie happens to be of someone I really care about.
> 
> (It's my fav avatar.)



That's kinda sweet, cute and creepy all at the same time.


----------



## LeeuRex (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is me, making a hands-to-face gasp face of joy. Based on http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2944452/  Also, I basically make this face every day. When amazing shit happens. Like walleyed kittens and beating katamari and holyshiti'mlegalincanada.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 31, 2010)

"Milo/Ryan/Nekofox/Dumbass: You love Wolf O' Donnell, Because you have an Wolf O' Donnell avatar!"

"Me: No I don't, My god. ): *avatar change*"

Yup.


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 31, 2010)

Tidus hungers for desktops.


----------



## Revy (Jan 31, 2010)

no story, just a faggot rainbow cat.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is simply my recently finished drawing ~
So I finally have a WOLF as an avatar! D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Revy said:


> no story, just a faggot rainbow cat.


Yes that's cute.
Another story behind mine....
The GPS ship has launched it's ballistic missile and is now giving away free hambagars.


----------



## torachi (Jan 31, 2010)

Mark of dedication and alliance.


----------



## caishide (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine's a little doodle I did of the love of my life, my baby pufferfish.  His name's Sir Puffington


----------



## Daberu (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a fsjal of my fursona


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is a random picture of King Boo. He's cool, so why not?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2010)

caishide said:


> Mine's a little doodle I did of the love of my life, my baby pufferfish.  His name's Sir Puffington



I certainly hope you're putting salt in the water.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2010)

It's my fursuit of my more often used character, Jestre Hyvanine.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 1, 2010)

Its the pic which inspired my current fursona.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a picture of a dead bobcat lying in the road but I got an infraction for it.

Somehow it's against the rules to have roadkill in an avatar???

The mod then changed my avatar to something stupid so I found a picture of crack rocks to use instead.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I had a picture of a dead bobcat lying in the road but I got an infraction for it.
> 
> Somehow it's against the rules to have roadkill in an avatar???
> 
> The mod then changed my avatar to something stupid so I found a picture of crack rocks to use instead.



thats hilarious.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 1, 2010)

Revy said:


> no story, just a faggot rainbow cat.


I like your faggot rainbow cat, Revy. Your fursona is probably my favorite on FA (been meaning to comment on it for a while now).

As for my avatar, it's a Sonic recolor. Other than the markings and color, it's not really what I imagine my fursona to be, but I haven't gotten around to commissioning someone to do a ref sheet for me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I was bored and I haz me a champion so I decided to post him getting ready to punch the shit out of someone and walla, here is my new avatar x3


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 1, 2010)

I asked my friend to draw me as a furry, and she asked me questions about what i would like, and she made me this. I love it! It is now romanpower.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I asked my friend to draw me as a furry, and she asked me questions about what i would like, and she made me this. I love it! It is now romanpower.



Wow, Ive always liked otters and I must say that one is vurry nice


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

random pic i found one day and decided it was fitting lol


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone called me a towel so I changed me avi to a towel.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanna get a new avatar, I'm getting bored of this one...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2010)

It's my fursona, with the expression I most often seem to get when confronted by your average furry.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's my fursona, with the expression I most often seem to get when confronted by your average furry.



Your expression is priceless XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2010)

well... avatar was a good movie.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well... avatar was a good movie.


It wasn't as amazing as people made it out to be, but it was still a damn good movie. :V


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well... avatar was a good movie.


It was a rip off of dancing with smurfs!


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a screenshot from a seemingly pointless two-second shot in the infamous Animal Soccer World video.  You can look it up on Youtube if you want to melt your brain.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

actually avatar was a rip off of pochahontas (dont know if i spelled that right) the script is pretty much exactly the same. look it up


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said he didn't like my other one, so I changed it. Although I don't think he likes this one, either. I don't know what avatar would make him happy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Jashwa said he didn't like my other one, so I changed it. Although I don't think he likes this one, either. I don't know what avatar would make him happy.



But the boom headshot one was priceless XD


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Jashwa said he didn't like my other one, so I changed it. Although I don't think he likes this one, either. I don't know what avatar would make him happy.



I liked boom headshot too :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> But the boom headshot one was priceless XD


 


Bando37 said:


> I liked boom headshot too :/


 
Tisk tisk. Two to one. What a dilemma.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Tisk tisk. Two to one. What a dilemma.



Aww well at least I managed to get it from ya before you switch it x3


----------



## Jay_T (Feb 2, 2010)

I needed an avatar, and wanted to make a simple GIF. So what the hey, I went with it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Off topic, I'm such a rebel, i'm addicted to the FAF so much that I gotta get on at school too haha.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taurens are awesome, as are tauren shamans. It fits.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Taurens are awesome, as are tauren shamans. It fits.


I used to play a tauren shaman when I played WoW. *highfive*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

I got an avatar of Sic drinking energy drinks. It's one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I used to play a tauren shaman when I played WoW. *highfive*


Woot  /hi5.


----------



## Entropy (Feb 2, 2010)

I play Engie a lot in TF2, go figure


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

i just finished coloring my old avatar the other day... so its the same avi but with color, and a little shading


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i just finished coloring my old avatar the other day... so its the same avi but with color, and a little shading


It looks awesome. I should totally ask you to draw my fursona, but I don't have one yet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Entropy said:


> I play Engie a lot in TF2, go figure


 
Lol I'm teh best engie there ever was, out of all the classes I've played about 20 hours on engie and at most maybe 4 hours on the other classes, fucking sentries pwn XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

I changed my avatar because apparently no one likes Monster.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It looks awesome. I should totally ask you to draw my fursona, but I don't have one yet.



i would be happy to, i never charge anything, so when you get your fursona finished send me a PM, and ill see what i can do.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i would be happy to, i never charge anything, so when you get your fursona finished send me a PM, and ill see what i can do.


Thank you. That's very nice of you! :-D


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Also my avy has a kyuubi doll on his head which is made of win


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I changed my avatar because apparently no one likes Monster.



I was away from my computer for 5 minutes. Who was monster?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I was away from my computer for 5 minutes. Who was monster?



  I have no clue...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I was away from my computer for 5 minutes. Who was monster?


 
He could be reffering to:

A. A movie starring Charlize Tzeron.
B. A famous anime/manga series made by Naoki Urasawa.
C. Some character I don't know of.


----------



## icecold24 (Feb 2, 2010)

I like to make fun of people who actually think the way they do in my avatar.


----------



## TDK (Feb 2, 2010)

I was havin a real good day with the P90 on Call of Duty when I thought this up.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i just finished coloring my old avatar the other day... so its the same avi but with color, and a little shading



Gotta say I love the new avatar, Great work there.

Makes me think I should finally get around to trying to do my own.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Gotta say I love the new avatar, Great work there.
> 
> Makes me think I should finally get around to trying to do my own.



Hey, everyone's good at something. I tried art for about a week and ive determined that I don't have the determination nor the attention span to keep to it...I think I would be more of a writer but that's just me.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 2, 2010)

My avatar, hmm... I like dragons a lot, one day on another forum we picked what element you like, I said "Thunder" then to describe and or give a picture of you using that element. So after using Google Image I found this, I call him Valldrake. it was around 300x328 in size, so I'm thinking "Ok, now how do I change it to 150x150?" Brainstormed and used photo bucket to resize it, then voila! Also use it as a spray in CSS (Counter Strike Source)

("\_(^_^)_/") The Bear says hi!
^^^  A little thing I picked up from my friend.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah, I see you're new to the forums. Welcome =)


----------



## Ateren (Feb 2, 2010)

Why, yes I am. Thanks for the warm welcome. =)

And to keep on topic I also like to mention that the avatar's actual name is in Japanese on the side (If you look real closely)

On another note, I have seen this site about 1-2 years ago, never bothered to join till now, I'm always behind the '8 ball', But being a fast learner at a young age makes up for it =/


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 2, 2010)

my avatar is me, of course.  No story behind it, the artist is Siatea-chan and I just told her to do whatever, so she did


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Why, yes I am. Thanks for the warm welcome. =)
> 
> And to keep on topic I also like to mention that the avatar's actual name is in Japanese on the side (If you look real closely)
> 
> On another note, I have seen this site about 1-2 years ago, never bothered to join till now, I'm always behind the '8 ball', But being a fast learner at a young age makes up for it =/



More or less the same story for me, I've known about the FAF (fur affinity forums) for more or less a year but I never thought I'd get this into it...


----------



## Ateren (Feb 2, 2010)

The back story of how I got here, is SO LONG, it would take a book and a half to cover the details alone =/. In the end, I blame my friends for the information xD, But seriously, I'm a sucker when it comes to eye appealing art. Never going to dress up in a costume, just isn't me. I'm not a party kind of person either. Just like to share the interests and relate past performances and situations for relaxation. I do more when I grow accustomed, and I might go to one of the CON's later in my years.

I'm a freak for keeping things on Topic =), It wasn't long ago when I found this avatar, I used to use another. VVV


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 2, 2010)

I drew my avatar today. I don't know why; I just felt like it. Maybe I'll trying coloring it later, or draw a different one. I suck at drawing, but maybe I'll get better.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 2, 2010)

Better then me, I can draw, ONLY if I take my sweet time (and get about 1-3 years of Experience.)


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> I like to make fun of people who actually think the way they do in my avatar.



I fucking lol'd


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine is the footpaw of a gift drawing from someone special.   I redid it in such a way to look like it's on an old green-screen along with my (retarded but memorable) alias. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I was away from my computer for 5 minutes. Who was monster?


The energy drink.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i just finished coloring my old avatar the other day... so its the same avi but with color, and a little shading


It really looks awesome~
Sometimes I think for myself I should havea fursona or what not, just for the lulz and the.. nothingness.
Art is not my place.
Third story: kaboom.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It really looks awesome~



thanks X3


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2010)

My goal in life is now to become as bad ass gasta as these two:

[yt]cN8WeadBW1o[/yt]


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

Ricky said:


> My goal in life is now to become as bad ass gasta as these two:
> 
> [yt]cN8WeadBW1o[/yt]




O WOW


----------



## torachi (Feb 4, 2010)

..now its the final scene in one of my first comics.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

torachi said:


> ..now its the final scene in one of my first comics.


So tony the tiger does some girl in the ass?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So tony the tiger does some girl in the ass?



looks it

sounds like your average furry comic


----------



## torachi (Feb 4, 2010)

pretty much. yeah. what did you expect?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

torachi said:


> pretty much. yeah. what did you expect?


I expected something that wouldn't sexualize my breakfast cereal >=[


----------



## torachi (Feb 4, 2010)

Switch to cinnamon toast crunch, no lemon party here.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm like, an otter or something. Be quiet or I will smash your head on my belly with a rock.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

torachi said:


> Switch to cinnamon toast crunch, no lemon party here.


Gladly, it tastes better than your cum covered cereal!


----------



## torachi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gladly, it tastes better than your cum covered cereal!


I know you haven't had it yet. You'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

torachi said:


> I know you haven't had it yet. You'd be singing a different tune.


orly?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 4, 2010)

someone made it for me I loves it.


----------



## torachi (Feb 4, 2010)

yarly.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Make BOMBS not wars.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm like, an otter or something. Be quiet or I will smash your head on my belly with a rock.



I don't know why but that sounded sexual even though it's not :/ sorry I seem to be thinking with my second head :/ :C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm like, an otter or something. Be quiet or I will smash your head on my belly with a rock.


"Posted by Blueberri*Husky*"
What is with furries changing their personal animal image every time their favorite mate is rape? HOLY DOODELY DERP.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> "Posted by Blueberri*Husky*"
> What is with furries changing their personal animal image every time their favorite mate is rape? HOLY DOODELY DERP.



What about my boyfriend now? 



EinTheCorgi said:


> I don't know why but that sounded sexual even though it's not :/ sorry I seem to be thinking with my second head :/ :C



Smashing dicks with rocks? Kinky.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What about my boyfriend now?
> 
> 
> 
> Smashing dicks with rocks? Kinky.



Yes very kinky :3 gah I need sleep or this is going to continue agh!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What about my boyfriend now?
> 
> 
> 
> Smashing dicks with rocks? Kinky.


What boyfriend? How does that connect? TORMENT SHPIEL



EinTheCorgi said:


> I don't know why but that sounded sexual even though it's not :/ sorry I seem to be thinking with my second head :/ :C


I always thought your second brain is working spare hours.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What boyfriend? How does that connect? TORMENT SHPIEL



You said something about a mate. = boyfriend? = friend? = ice cream?

YOU'D KNOW THIS IF YOU WEREN'T DUTCH.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 4, 2010)

<-------I made this myself.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You said something about a mate. = boyfriend? = friend? = ice cream?
> 
> YOU'D KNOW THIS IF YOU WEREN'T DUTCH.


I AM NOT DUTCH! I AM THE VERY PATRIOTIC- Wait, you hate my country.
I'd give a hint about it - We have the best white cottace in the world and we have both snow areas, mountains, deserts, forests and sea. We have the most decent army that it's the only where the officers tell the NFGs to go after them.
Also, there are a lot of spetsnaz worshippers in my country but it's not a soviet country. It is my favorite country although it fails at some things.
After the wikipedia - when I said mate I meant your full blown furry image called "fursona". Also, congratulations for the boyfriend.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wait, you hate my country.



Canada?



CynicalCirno said:


> After the wikipedia - when I said mate I meant your full blown furry image called "fursona".



I don't think I've ever heard a fursona referred to as mate, is all. As it is otters are simply superior.



CynicalCirno said:


> Also, congratulations for the boyfriend.



Couple months late, but thanks. Filthy Canadian.


----------



## The Scottish Cat (Feb 4, 2010)

My story is that i got bored and drew this one day, I then took a picture of it, then I found out about furries and I guess I always was one


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not canada, but I have a friend that his origins are all from canada.
It's a bit TONS to to the middle of the world. It has the city of all three relligions.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

I know a few peeps from canada, Nova Scotia to be more specific.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 4, 2010)

I Play some of my games with a few Canadians, plus someone all the way in the UK area.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratte just got done making me this awesome(face) avatar. It is now also my windows login and steam avatar :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte just got done making me this awesome(face) avatar. It is now also my windows login and steam avatar :V



I can dig the new avi. Makes you look more like the furfag you are :V
I didn't know Ratte even did art for others


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I can dig the new avi. Makes you look more like the furfag you are :V
> I didn't know Ratte even did art for others


My friends already bitched at me for it and called me a furfag :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My friends already bitched at me for it and called me a furfag :V



Lol I knew it. EMBRACE IT! :3

next thing you know you're at cons and wearing a tail :V


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

Takumi_L drew it for me!    And not in a joking manner at all!  *shows it off*


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Reminds me of the imagination episode of
spongebob. Good times.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol I knew it. EMBRACE IT! :3
> 
> next thing you know you're at cons and wearing a tail :V


I want a tail.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol I knew it. EMBRACE IT! :3
> 
> next thing you know you're at cons and wearing a tail :V


Well I plan to go to one eventually. It seems like one of those things you have to do once before you die...

Wearing a tail though? fuck that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Reminds me of the imagination episode of
> spongebob. Good times.



Yeah I know haha.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Takumi_L drew it for me!    And not in a joking manner at all!  *shows it off*


It's so very... AHAHAHAHA I can do better than that - but I take no requests because it doesn't even worth the money I will give to anybody that will request. NAH I AM JUST JOKING.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I plan to go to one eventually. It seems like one of those things you have to do once before you die...
> 
> Wearing a tail though? fuck that.


Are you a furry?
Yes, I am not one but if I will have some spare time and money I will "try" to go - but that means I will have to stay in contact with you purrmeshes to not forget the furry fandom. Also, it will take me some time as if I was waiting first for peace.
Wearing a tail? Only victims.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unfortunately yes "he" does. Before my whole story, I never really thought if there were other people who are just attracted to animals (ment sexually AND non-sexually) so I had to suffice to what was closest to it. Honestly whenever I go to that forum mentioned beforehand, I'm not even interested in the beastiality anymore, the furry just lifts my spirits and lets just say my urges dissipate until another time.


 hahaha funny we have SO much in common i use to look at animal porn and shuff like thaat... till i found furry. YAY!!! lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hahaha funny we have SO much in common i use to look at *animal porn* and shuff like thaat... till i found furry. YAY!!! lol


:V classic murrpurr.
You are based on yiff bandai.
And they have it in common.
Torment shpiel.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

Sebastian.

A Crab. :U


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 6, 2010)

I drew mine about ten minutes after I joined the forums because none of my normal avatars were 150x150 resolution. Over 9000 minutes in Paint.net


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

i dont really have one... i just drew it


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

I just


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> I just :V


fixed
Now you are trolling.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Considering I just joined, This avi has no story really. Well I sprite so I just Enlarged one by like 400x and then traced it using G.I.M.P2.6.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Considering I just joined, This avi has no story really. Well I sprite so I just Enlarged one by like 400x and then traced it using G.I.M.P2.6.


It looks cute :3.
No matter how non story it is.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It looks cute :3.
> No matter how non story it is.


Daww thanks <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Daww thanks <3


That's okay I say cute on half of the furry things I see here.
Though, some are more special.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine is just my fursona. Simple enough.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

mine reflects my demeanor right now


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Mines shows that im a dragon and there what i love most.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

lil wayne took off his black face and revealed that he was a Na'vi


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> lil wayne took off his black face and revealed that he was a Na'vi



Aw damn lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

its a radioactive burd.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hahaha funny we have SO much in common i use to look at animal porn and shuff like thaat... till i found furry. YAY!!! lol


I did too... That was my first sign that something different was afoot... Now that I know I'm a furry, I'll never look at a real dog/horse p3n0r again. *shudders*


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

My avatar is my fursona that I incorporated with the story I'm writing:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3240482/

I didn't draw it, I can't draw worth shit... -.-' Made via request by the ever-so-awesome *Fox-Die*


----------



## Rytes (Feb 8, 2010)

i'll describe it in a song

Now when the sun come up
i'll be there to say what up
in the morning brush my teeth
find that clip I've been lookin 
for since last night 
i feel so caught up in a bud
i float somehow in my bedroom turn around see myself in the mirror 
I guess I'm cool and 
those happy thoughts, in my head, 
I'm feeling like I'm peter pan minus the tights and
 the fairies happy to see how far I've come to the same place it began
 my dreams and imagination perfectly at peace so I move along a bit higher


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 9, 2010)

I used the magic of a google image search. Quite a challenge, if you ask me.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 9, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I used the magic of a google image search. Quite a challenge, if you ask me.


 
Google images = Epic

They has never failed me! (yet.)


----------



## Revy (Feb 9, 2010)

o y not

me an bf, trying to give him a cum cover'd heart

HIS CUM


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Before it was a picture of shibari but the mods took it down so now it's a thylacine :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 9, 2010)

Faceplam Fox is exasperated.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Faceplam Fox is exasperated.


I thought it looked like a guy holding the severed head of a fox.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought it looked like a guy holding the severed head of a fox.



Sure, it's that. It's whatever it looks like. I never said I could draw for shit.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

I love my new avatar, it's hot

From excel saga


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

This is smart bullet.
Full metal jacket.


----------



## Ziff (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the Scout.

End of story.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 10, 2010)

my avatar is my first furry drawing


----------



## Kelo (Feb 10, 2010)

I made mine from a close up still of the Nine Tailed Fox from Naruto, it was from the original Sasuke vs Naruto fight when the Fox Demon's power awakens in him fully during the battle.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 10, 2010)

It's Fran from Franken Fran.

Not worksafe, nosir, but a good read.

Story? There isn't one. I like Fran. :3


----------



## Bando (Feb 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This is smart bullet.
> Full metal jacket.



Full metal jackets WIN!

Mine's a picture Wynter_Phoenix made for me. Yay free art!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Revy said:


> o y not
> 
> me an bf, trying to give him a cum cover'd heart
> 
> HIS CUM


gross


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Revy said:


> o y not
> 
> me an bf, trying to give him a cum cover'd heart
> 
> HIS CUM


 
Yummy.


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine looks like I'm clunking my head against the left frame because it was a d'aww couple picture I drew for the first valentine's day with my boyfriend. I've had this for a while...


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mine looks like I'm clunking my head against the left frame because it was a d'aww couple picture I drew for the first valentine's day with my boyfriend. I've had this for a while...


 
I don't know why but since I joined this forum i've always like your avatar it just strikes me cute for some weird reason.


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

It's the usual "Oh my god that character is so uber cool" story. The character is from my favorite episode of cowboy bebop.

EDIT: Oh my go....look's like i have to fix it.

EDIT: There we go.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine was.. very quick, brief, and done in about 15 minutes because I was a little desperate for a decent pic for an avatar.  ^^;


----------



## Tweaker (Feb 10, 2010)

I found this comic and it was pretty adorable. Just like Tails. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> I found this comic and it was pretty adorable. Just like Tails. :3


It also has penis.
I remember you showing the comic.
Oh god Tails won't get laid ever with it's penis.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine is Joel from Concession. He's my favorite character from the series and he's also a bit chubby in this picture which I like.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

New AVI! I got a story for this one. 
-deapbreath- WELLtwodaysagoagotareallystronggorefetishcravingsoidreawapicofmelitteraly eatingmyboyfriendthenthenextdaywhenIshowedhimIEyesterday,hebrokeupwithmebecause"Iwasdead tohim"sotoshoveitinhisfaceItookaclipofthatpicandmadeitmyavionjustabouteverything! -exhale- 
and that's the abridged version of the story of my avi!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say "Space bar much?" but obviously that's not the case...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would say "Space bar much?" but obviously that's not the case...


I'mma ninja again ninjas talk fast and act fast! -throws a random dagger-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well no offense but I think ninjas have a literacy level above "moron"....


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well no offense but I think ninjas have a literacy level above "moron"....


OMG really? I think I've seen Naruto to many times then, cuz their all Morons, or emo bi---s.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> OMG really? I think I've seen Naruto to many times then, cuz their all Morons, or emo bi---s.


Were you planning to say bishi?
Because you might like naruto yaoi sometime..
NARUTO IS A FAGGOT NINJA WET DREAM.
Nope. There are much better animes around.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Were you planning to say bishi?
> Because you might like naruto yaoi sometime..
> NARUTO IS A FAGGOT NINJA WET DREAM.
> Nope. There are much better animes around.


I don't necessarily hate Naruto, ok yes I do, I just despise anyone who slanders a centenary's old way of life that died out in a blaze of glory


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> OMG really? I think I've seen Naruto to many times then, cuz their all Morons, or emo bi---s.




Shoot, I never really thought of that...I hate Naruto, especially after I watched Naruto Shippuden or whatever the hell it's called where Naruto sounded like a 50 year old chain smoker who sounded like he already lost a lung to lung cancer....
Trying to find an example on youtube but they have a different english dubbed voice than that of what they aired on TV...


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

i googled Hipster as an icon and found it.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

Mmm, I thought my old icon was a little too happy for me so I made him look annoyed, which is my default emotion.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mmm, I thought my old icon was a little too happy for me so I made him look annoyed, which is my default emotion.


The original one was for a long time then, why are you originally annoyed.
 _V_
 O O


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, I like Lucas and Ness most in Brawl so yeah.


----------



## Skullmiser (Feb 11, 2010)

I put one foot behind my head, turned the other foot backwards, and held up a snow globe with the Enterprise in it(NCC-1701). Then I took a picture of it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mmm, I thought my old icon was a little too happy for me so I made him look annoyed, which is my default emotion.



Huh, I really like your sig and ava pic. 

P.S. PA FTW!
(I'm near pittsburgh)


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

I heard bitches like dreads so I got this avy


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> New AVI! I got a story for this one.
> -deapbreath- WELLtwodaysagoagotareallystronggorefetishcravingsoidreawapicofmelitteraly eatingmyboyfriendthenthenextdaywhenIshowedhimIEyesterday,hebrokeupwithmebecause"Iwasdead tohim"sotoshoveitinhisfaceItookaclipofthatpicandmadeitmyavionjustabouteverything! -exhale-
> and that's the abridged version of the story of my avi!



Well that sucks.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 11, 2010)

My avi was a commission of my own fursona.

Whom I have no real story set up for.

To keep it simple:  He wants to be.  The very best.

THAT NO ONE EVER WAS.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldnt decide on one avatar.
so I put them all together and..

VOILA!


----------



## Mojotaian (Feb 12, 2010)

My Avatar? My Fursona?

Type Aphistos in thread searches, or look at aphistos Origins on my FA page, plenty to read, I assure you...

I"M GREY too!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy shpiel Nico Nico Tapioca douga!


----------

